# Daily Show HD recording time wrong for 1/26



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

My TiVo with TMS data from Comcast Sunnyvale HD thinks it's recording the HD version of tonight's Daily Show right now, but it's really some dude doing standup. 

Just a head's up folks, if you want to see the Tilda Swinton episode, you'll want to re-set the recording for the 6am showing.

Edit: It's 11pm, and Daily Show is on *now*, instead of IASIP. Lots of bad Tribune data


----------



## kdeanda (Dec 15, 2000)

Yeah, same here on Comcast in Oakland CA. Since the programming now seems to match the SD feed, I'm thinking either we're now getting a Pacific time delayed feed, like the SD one is, or they loaded up the standup program for Friday by mistake and just fixed it now.
Though I suspect the former, and we'll need a new channel update for the +3Hr list. Is there a new 'CCHDP'?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Mine came in OK, Mediacom was right.


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks, seems like a Bay Area Comcast issue, as kdeanda pointed out. I submitted the proper form on tivo.com for incorrect guide data.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Many times the cable company will change the time zone of a channel. Missed quite a few episodes of Sanctuary before I figured out mine had done it to SyFy.


----------



## dharkness (Feb 1, 2012)

The same thing happened to me in Mountain View and again on Monday. I was able to watch Monday's episode on dailyshow.com but had to resort to other measures to watch Thursday's.

Very lame. I enjoyed watching it without having to stay up until midnight.


----------



## Jobius (Oct 17, 2000)

Comcast says they're permanently switching to the west coast feed for Comedy Central HD. I've called them to complain, and threatened to switch to satellite. If you're annoyed by this change, please consider doing the same.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Jobius said:


> Comcast says they're permanently switching to the west coast feed for Comedy Central HD.


That's too bad. I love being able to watch it and Colbert at 8:00/8:30.

Haven't seen any anomalies yet, but I imagine it's on the way here, too.


----------



## edbern (Sep 13, 2006)

CraigK said:


> That's too bad. I love being able to watch it and Colbert at 8:00/8:30.
> 
> Haven't seen any anomalies yet, but I imagine it's on the way here, too.


Same thing here north of San Francisco on ch 745. But I do see it is ALSO listed at 10 pm (better than 11!). Anyone know if that works?

Regardless, the guide data for Tivo should be updated at least.

Finally -- this raises a question. If Season Pass manager sees both an 8 pm and a 10 pm version of the same show every day, is there any way to "force" it to do the 10 pm version? I can't seem to make it do that. So it keeps recording the aforementioned lame standup guy.


----------



## naparish (Dec 4, 2003)

As of last night, both of my TiVos changed lineups, so the TiVo listings at least match the West Coast feed they Comcast has been showing for the past few days. Does anybody know why they switched feeds? They apparently mde the change in other locations, so it doesn't _seem_ to be an attempt to make the HD and non-HD lineups match.

On another note, in answer to the question about recording only the one "live" broadcast of The Daily Show and the Colbert Report and not the innumerable repeats, I tried lots of methods (only recording first run, etc.), but nothing worked until I simply set up two manual recordings that repeat M-F, and then deleting the Friday recordings. Oh, and I have to add a minute before and after, since the timing doesn't match.

-- Neal


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

The first week Cox in Santa Barbara switched all their HD channels from the 700's to the 1000's the data from Comedy Central seemed to be switching from the west coast lineup to the east coast lineup every other day. It finally stabilized on the east cost lineup since then. But man if they switch to a west coast version of Comedy Central HD, I'm quitting cable, (Not moving to satellite, just cutting the cord altogether, ill move to internet based sources from now on) honestly being able to watch the daily show at 8pm is the only thing that is keeping me on as a subscriber at this point.


----------



## Jobius (Oct 17, 2000)

naparish said:


> Does anybody know why they switched feeds? They apparently mde the change in other locations, so it doesn't _seem_ to be an attempt to make the HD and non-HD lineups match.


After spending an hour on the phone with Comcast over the last six days, I've concluded that the reason they made the change is because they're Comcast, and Comcast sucks. It's just their nature.


----------



## radioactive (Jul 15, 2007)

<sigh> Jon Stewart was my replacement for Dan Rather. It's going to suck to have to watch it a day behind.

Comcast, I'm generally happy with you, but why do you have to fsck with things? I'm in San Francisco and it's the same here, last night was Tosh.O, tonight was Futurama.


----------



## changk (Feb 20, 2002)

I received the lineup change here in Corvallis, Oregon as well. Comedy Central and a few other Viacom stations (VH1 and MTV I think) are now on Pacific feeds rather than Eastern ones.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Comedy Central HD, as well as VH1 and MTV changed to west coast feed on Seattle Comcast today. 

Colbert is a rerun and I'll watch the Daily Show live at 11 tonight. 

TiVo guide data has the weekend to get fixed.


----------



## CouddyBum (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello 
I'm sorry I post in a wrong section 
please remove my post xxx xxx/] 

-- 
Best regards!


----------



## 1janwad (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't quite figure out how they've off shifted the schedule yet. Grrrr.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

1janwad said:


> I can't quite figure out how they've off shifted the schedule yet. Grrrr.


Mine has the HD channel (704) with the same schedule as the SD version (60) now, but the TiVo guide data (on the HD channel) is still off by three hours. I've submitted a "Report A Lineup Issue" form to TiVo so I expect it will get fixed eventually.

In the mean time I have a manual recording for channel 704 from 11 pm to midnight setup to record the first showing of The Daily Show and Colbert.

Luckily these were the only shows on Comedy Central I'm recording right now otherwise it would get even more complicated.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

After my connection to TiVo today the guide data for Comedy Central HD (as well as MTV HD and VH1 HD) are correct for Seattle Comcast using the west coast feed.

I checked to see if my (Tupper Method&#8482 Wishlists picked them up correctly. The Daily Show is okay, but The Colbert Report (after tonight) is missing from my To Do list for the next two weeks. The description is the generic "Guests Discuss Current Issues" which is the same as when he's on vacation.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I missed two of this week's Colbert Reports, and the Recording History said IIRC they are in the to do list within 28 days or whatever. I wonder if one/two days' shows changed guests (slipped a day) and I caught the guide data right when it was updating.

I record the next morning at 9:30 AM rerun usually (due to conflicts). I'll record Monday's rerun, and hopefully it will be one of the 'missing' ones.. So then I only "have" to watch one online (with ads).

Oh, and maybe he really is going on another hiatus due to his mother's illness?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

mattack said:


> Oh, and maybe he really is going on another hiatus due to his mother's illness?


Both "The Daily Show" and "The Colbert Report" are going to be in reruns -- appears this was a pre-planned break.

(Also, on Monday's show, he strongly implied that his mother was doing much better -- that might have been one of the ones you missed.)


----------

